# Problem with my LIte-on DVDRW SOHW-1633s



## nkhaeti

I have a Compaq Presario SR1620NX computer and the dvd drive is LIte-on DVDRW SOHW-1633s.
A few days ago, my dvd drive can only play audio CDs but not read cd/dvd or burn cd/dvd. My question to the group is some thing wrong with the driver of xp?


----------



## patrickv

nah i won't say driver for xp or anything else cause these days most cd/dvd drives doesn't need drivers.
I just think your dvd is wearing out
one a side note that are drives that are picky reading certain media be it origina; or burnt cd's / dvd's


----------



## nkhaeti

*any suggestion before replacing the dvd/cd rom*

thanks patrickv,
do you know of any fix I should try before replacing the drive? i have had this PC for less than 2 years and have not been using the dvd/cd rom a lot. I hate to see it go without trying a fix.
thanks


----------



## StrangleHold

Is it showing up as a CD or DVD drive in my computer, but anyway go to the Control Panel-System-Hardware-Device Manager-find your DVD/CD drives click the + next to it-right click on the drive thats giving you a problem-click uninstall-then restart, it will reload windows drivers for the drive. If that doesnt help, like said above the drive is probable going out.


----------



## Fritzjavel

Hey i'm having the same problem too, except mine is a TSSTcorp.. the Dvd drive play's everything, and burns cd perfectly, everything except DVD's i'll insert it in and I can hear it spin the disc, and i hear that laser noise, the little disc insterted icon shows then i open power dvd and it says no disc inserted, tried WMP, PDVD, and Nero... i gave up and now i'm waiting for my new DVD+-RW/CD+-RW... with lightscribe by LG for 32.99... best deal ever..!!!


----------



## sho95

should go into your device manager and check the IDE then next to the current transfer mode it should say something like DMA #.


----------



## Archangel

you might consider updating the firmware of the drive.   I had a Lite-on LTD-163, wich didnt read half the disks I put into it, till I updated the firmware to the newest version 

the latest firmware for this drive has in the notes "supports more media"   So my gues is, thats what you're looking for 

http://www.liteonit.com/global/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=154
(   tried linking the download site directly, didnt work.    select optical storage in the first box, and then the model numbar in the 2nd box.  then you'll find it  )


----------



## arisejesus

problems like this usually does not consent the drivers or even the disc. try flashing your firmware so that the drive is reset and updated


----------



## addy999

Well i don't think c.d or dvd rom dosent works because of drivers , there are no use of drivers of xp,or 98 in running c.d or d.v.d rom...


----------

